# optimiser mon mac



## Kellie (2 Octobre 2009)

Je suis nulle en informatique mais je souhaiterai faire evoluer mon mac OS X version 10.3.9 avec processeur 400MHz PowerPC G3 et mémoire 384 Mo SDRAM.
Dans le but d''avoir accès à des logiciels plus récents dont un tableur, un traitement de texte et des lecteurs MP4 et MP3 correct.
Merci pour vos tuyaux


----------



## twinworld (2 Octobre 2009)

et donc ? c'est quoi la question ? vous voulez ajouter de la mémoire (faut voir si c'est possible sur votre modèle, c'est pas sûr du tout) ? vous voulez changer d'OS en passant à Tiger ?


----------



## iBenji (2 Octobre 2009)

Je te suggèrerai de changer de Mac quand même oO
Si les finances ne te le permettent pas il y a plein d'endroit sur le Web où tu peux trouver des Mac d'occasions.


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Octobre 2009)

+1 avec iBenji.
C'est le moment de changer ( à l'occasion des nouveaux modèles annoncés incessamment ).
Mais, pour des Mac d'occasion, l'endroit le plus sûr reste le refurb d'Apple.
Tu as un lien vers ce refurb chaque matin dans l'actualité de ce site.


----------



## ntx (2 Octobre 2009)

Kellie a dit:


> 400MHz PowerPC G3


Je crois que tout est dit : le MP3 ça passe, le MP4 ne passera jamais, c'est beaucoup trop consommateur en CPU. :rateau:


----------



## Kellie (5 Octobre 2009)

je souhaite faire évoluer mon os en tiger. Merci d'avoir répondu.


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Octobre 2009)

Tu as quel ordi ? iMac G3, Powermac G3 ?

Sinon pour le traitement de texte ce sera Office 2004 ou rien car Neoffice ou autre est unitilisable sur un petit G3 comme ça ...

Le DivX ça peut passer sous certaine condition, les MP3 se lise très bien avec iTunes.

Les mieux reste de changer de machine, sauf si c'est pour le look ou la collection !


----------



## Kellie (7 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu as quel ordi ? iMac G3, Powermac G3 ?
> 
> Sinon pour le traitement de texte ce sera Office 2004 ou rien car Neoffice ou autre est unitilisable sur un petit G3 comme ça ...
> 
> ...


C'est un powerPC G3. J'en changerai bien, mais question de budget. Ce qui me manque surtout c'est une appli du type neooffice .
Merci


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2009)

Si c'est un iMac DV, pas de soucis pour Tiger. Il faudrait quand même pousser la mémoire à 512 Mo, voir directement à 1 Go si possible


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Octobre 2009)

Oui mais sur n'importe quel PowerPC G3 neoffice va ramer ... à fond !

Sinon c'est un iMac ou un Powermac (une tour ou un ordi tout-en-un)


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui mais sur n'importe quel PowerPC G3 neoffice va ramer ... à fond !
> 
> Sinon c'est un iMac ou un Powermac (une tour ou un ordi tout-en-un)



Par contre Office 2004 tournera correctement, et d'occasion ça doit se trouver pas trop cher.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est ce que j'avais mis plus haut, mais après la personne me parlais de neoffice et là ...


----------



## Kellie (8 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous pour les tuyaux, je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux


----------



## Le docteur (8 Octobre 2009)

Je me demande si même Office X ne serait pas une bonne idée. Je pense en tout cas que Tiger passe sur ce genre de machine.
Quant aux obsessionnels de l'achat de nouveau matériel, et qui plus est qand ils conseille le refurb ou l'achat des derniers modèles, sachez que tout le monde ne veut pas mettre forcément tout son budget dans l'informatique. 
Donc VOUS feriez cela, mais IL ne faut pas le faire dans l'absolu.
C'est assez hallucinant, je trouve.

Sinon l'avantage de l'ancien matériel, c'est qu'on peut retrouver des logiciels déjà anciens (pour les fous du "dernier cri", justement) mais encore très fonctionnels pour pas cher, sur eBay.

J'ai acheté ma version 11 de ReadIris ainsi, et quand j'ai voulu faire la connerie de la mettre à jour pour une version 12 (au prix de base, donc assez cher) je me suis rendu compte que j'y gagnais trois conneries et quelques emm&#8230; supplémentaires (système d'activation insupportable, par exemple). Donc je reste avec ma "vieille" version.
L'exemple d'Office 2004 est assez frappant aussi : les gens qui ont 2008 ne peuvent plus utiliser de Macro (même si ce n'est pas le trip de la majeure partie des utilisateurs, c'est vrai) et il est toujours aussi lent, si ce n'est plus. Bilan de la mise jour de 2004 à 2008 : quasi zéro à part quelques détails esthétiques (et encore, c'est discutable).

Je persiste aussi à trouver que Tiger est loin d'être à la ramasse face à Léopard ou même Snow Léopart (si ce n'est l'intérêt pour les Intel). Et il est plus beau.


----------



## Kellie (8 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je me demande si même Office X ne serait pas une bonne idée. Je pense en tout cas que Tiger passe sur ce genre de machine.
> Quant aux obsessionnels de l'achat de nouveau matériel, et qui plus est qand ils conseille le refurb ou l'achat des derniers modèles, sachez que tout le monde ne veut pas mettre forcément tout son budget dans l'informatique.
> Donc VOUS feriez cela, mais IL ne faut pas le faire dans l'absolu.
> C'est assez hallucinant, je trouve.
> ...


Merci, ça me rassure car du materiel neuf pour faire des tableur et surfer, je ne vois pas à quoi ça va me servir.... Ca fait plaisir de trouver des gens comme vous!!!!!!


----------

